# Prayers for My Wife and Her Family



## GoldDot40 (Apr 4, 2018)

My wife lost her dad yesterday morning after a long hard fight with dementia. What a terrible disease for anybody and their loved ones. It really took it's toll on the entire family because among his 3 daughters, they all took turns caring for him every day of the week. Even though death being inevitable for people who have it, they all are taking it pretty hard. He was only 61.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 4, 2018)

GoldDot40,

My Thoughts and Prayers are being sent up this morning for your loved ones involved.  

I somewhat feel the pain in your family as my oldest sister is having all sorts of difficulties with Alzheimers and Dementia.  It has gotten progressively worse during the last 3-4 years too.  She was always nice and polite to everyone throughout her life up until her husband died 5 years ago.  Then she blamed everyone for his death and has ranted and raved and ultimately cussed out most every dear friend that she ever had.  Her basic memory from one minute to the next is non-existent anymore as she forgets about most everything in her daily life from one moment until the next.  She has lost at least 6 cellphones, 5-6 sets of keys, along with several television remotes.  She can definitely go from being somewhat nice to an uncontrolled cussing out within a few seconds.  Unfortunately, she doesn't believe that she has any problems at all and I have tried my best to offer her whatever assistance that I could but it is tough since she lives in another state and I still work for a living each day, so I am limited in my efforts as well. 

It has made me a complete wreck at times trying to deal with her in the nicest way possible.  I feel like I have been beating my head up against a wall just like this character.....   !!!!!!!


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 4, 2018)

Prayers sent


----------



## GoldDot40 (Apr 4, 2018)

Abnormal aggression is a common trait of it. We dealt with it, but had to discipline ourselves to not take the outbursts personal. Have to stay positive and be positive while in their presence. Some case progress faster than others it seems. In my father-in-law's instance, it seems like yesterday when he was 1st diagnosed, but then I think back...it's been about 3 1/2 to 4 years. His decline accelerated in the last few months and even more the last few days.

Praying for you as well brother.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 4, 2018)

Very sorry to hear this.  I know it had to be a rough time.  My prayers for your wife and her family.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 4, 2018)

My prayers are definitely with you and your family,,,, Wow, really young, prayers are sent,,,, God bless you and your family,,,,,


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Apr 4, 2018)

Went through the same exact thing with my wife's dad a couple of years back.

It's hard on everyone, no doubt.

Saying prayers for your family to get through the tough times.


----------



## georgia357 (Apr 16, 2018)

Prayers sent for you, your wife and her family.  Dementia can really take a toll on a family, we went through it with my wife's mother and grandmother.  For some reason, they both had completely different actions and behavior.


----------

